# ملف كامل عن الجروح



## مارو بنت الراعي (22 أغسطس 2009)

ما هو الجرح ؟؟

هو عبارة عن تمزق أو تهتك في الأنسجة , سواء كان نسيجاً أو غشاءا مخاطيا أو عضلات أو أوتارا وأربطة , أو حتى أوعية دموية

تصنيفات الجروح :-

1-التصنيف الأول :-

يقسم هذا الجروح إلى :

أ‌-جروح ناتجة عن أسباب جراحية وتنقسم إلى :-

1-حادة مثل الناتجة عن القطع أو الاستئصال أو ترقيع الجلد أثناء العمليات .
2-مزمنة مثل الجروح المفتوحة أو الملتهبة أو الجروح الناتجة عن إجراء جراحي سابق

ب-أسٍباب غير جراحية , وتكون إما حادة كالناتجة عن الحروق الفورية أو الكشوط , أو مزمنة مثل تقرحات الفراش ( وتحدث إذا بقي الجسم فترة طويلة نائم على جهة واحدة من غير تغيير الوضعية )


2-التصنيف الثاني :-

تنقسم الجروح في هذه التصنيف الى :-

1- جروح مفتوحة عبارة عن قطع في الجلد مثل الخدوش , القطع , التمزق , الثقوب , الجروح النافذة , البتر
, العضات.
2-جروح مغلقة عبارة عن إصابة الأنسجة الداخلية بدون قطع الجلد.


3-التصنيف الثالث :-

في هذا التصنيف تنقسم الجروح إلى :-

1-الجرح السطحي :- هو الذي يصيب البشرة من الجلد الخارجي , النزيف فيه قليل وسريع الالتئام

2-الجرح القطعي :- ينتج عن الإصابة بأداة جارحة كقطعة زجاج أو سكين , ينزف هذا النوع كثيرا , ويلتئم بعد مدة طويلة وقد يترك أثرا دائما مكان الإصابة.

3-الجرح الرضي :- ويتسبب عن صدمة بأداة غير حادة كالحجارة والآلات , وهذا النوع من الجروح يشكل خطرا لتسببه في نزف داخلي.

4-الجرح الوخزي : وهو أخطر الجروح ويتسبب بواسطة أداة مدببة أو رفيعة وينتج عنه نزيف خارجي وداخلي وغالباً ما يكون الداخلي أكثر من الخارجي , ويتسبب عن الإصابة بطلق ناري أو طعنة سكين وقد تحدث تقيحات تسببها الجراثيم التي تدخل إلى مسافات عميقة بالجسم.

5-الكدمــات :- وهي التي تتسبب عن اصطدام الجسم بأشياء غير حادة ولا تسبب نزيفا خارجيا وينتج عنها تمزق الأوعية الدموية تحت الجلد وينشأ عن النزيف تلون الجلد مكان الإصابة بلون أحمر يتحول إلى الأزرق فأخضر فأصفر.




تحديد حالة الجرح ..

يتم تحديد حالة الجرح من خلال مراقبة وقياس الآتــي :-

1-الجلد المحيط بالجرح .. من حيث اللون ومستوى الرطوبة.
2-المقاس .. طول وعرض وعمق الجرح
3-سطح الجرح .. وجود النسيج الحبيبي أو الطبقة الخارجية أو الإفرازات أو الرائحة التي تدل على وجود التهابات.

أطوار الشفاء الطبيعي للجروح ..

1-الطور المرقئ ( الالتهابي )

يبدأ هذا الطور مباشرة عند حدوث الجرح ويستمر من يومين إلى خمسة أيام ويقوم النسيج المتأذي خلاله بإفراز مجموعة من الوسائط الكيميائية تدعى (السايتوكينات) فتبدأ مجموعة من العمليات المعقدة التي تساعد في تكوين الأنسجة ومن ثم عمليات الشفاء..
تتكدس الصفيحات الدموية لتوقف النزيف كما أنها تفرز مادة ( السيروتينين ) وهي مواد كيميائية مقبضه للأوعية الدموية وتساعد الصفيحات على إيقاف النزيف. إضافة لتفعيلها عملية تخثر الدم, والنتيجة هي تحول مولد الليفين إلى ليفين والذي يثبت السدادة الصفيحية المتكونة وهنا يأتي دور البروستاغلايندات وعوامل متممة منشطة أخرى تسهم في استرخاء الأوعية التي كانت منقبضة وزيادة النفوذية الشعرية ( هذه العملية ستسمح للبلازما بالتسرب إلى النسيج المصاب والإحاطة بالمنطقة المجروحة.

2-الطور التكاثري

يستمر بين يومين و3 أسابيع حيث تلتف الخلايا الليفية حول الجرح وتقوم ببناء شبكة ليفية من الكولاجين وعند وجود الأكسجين الكافي وفيتامين c يتشكل النسيج الحبيبي وفي هذا الطور يحدث ما يلي:-

-التحبب:- وهي خلايا ليفية تصنع الكولاجين ليملأ المسافة الناتجة عن الجرح وتنمو شعيرات دموية جديدة
-التقلص :- الخلايا الليفية العضلية تسحب حافتي الجرح وتقربهما لتقلل من قدر الجرح.
-الاندمال:- وهو عبارة عن تشكل طبقة من النسيج لطبقة جديدة من البشرة المجاورة للجرح والتي تستطيع أن تنمو حتى 3 سم فوق النسيج الحبيبي

3-طور إعادة التشكيل

يستمر هذا الطور من 3 أسابيع إلى سنتين .. في هذا الطور نستبدل الالياف الكولاجينية الهلامية اللينة غير الناضجة تدريجيا بأشكال أكثر تمايزا من الكولاجين والهدف من هذه العملية زيادة مقاومة الشد للجرح الذي شُفي لكن فقط حتى حوالي 80% من قوة النسيج الأصلي.


عوامل مؤثرة :-

تنقسم العوامل المؤثرة في شفاء الجروح إلى عوامل موضعية مثل الضغط وجفاف محيط الجرح والصدمة والاستسقاء ( تجمع السوائل ) أو الالتهابات والنخر وسلس البول .. وعوامل غير موضعية تتمثل في العمر وسوائل الجسم والأمراض المزمنة وقصور الأوعية وحالة التغذية.

وتعتبر بعض المواد الغذائية لازمة وضرورية لالتئام الجرح وهي ( البروتينات , النشويات , الدهون , فيتامينات a,b . النحاس , الزنك والحديد )

العوامل المؤثرة في تأخر شفاء الجروح :-

1-داء الســكري

يعيق داء السكري بشكل عام سرعة شفاء الجروح إذ يؤدي إلى تناقص الإحساس وتدفق الدم الشرياني الذي يحوي الأكسجين والعناصر الأخرى اللازمة لمقاومة الإخماج والتئام الجروح, والفقد الوجيز للسيطرة على داء السكري وعدم ضبطه بشكل جيد له اثر سلبي على شفاء الجروح لدى مرضى السكري لذا لابد من العناية والحفاظ على ضبط مناسب لسكر الدم خوفا من أي جرح طارئ في وقت يكون هناك خلل في ضبط السكري


2-العدوى

تحض على تخريب ألياف الكولاجين التي تأخذ في الانحلال والتلوث البكتيري شرط ضروري لحدوث العدوى لكنه غير كاف فاستعدا الجسم وبيئة الجرح تلعبان دوراً كبيراً في العدوى إضافة للتلوث البكتيري


3-الأدويـــة

كالستيرويدات ومضادات الاستقلاب التي تعيق تكاثر الخلايا المكونة لليف واصطناع الكولاجين الذي يؤدي دورا هاما في إغلاق الجرح


4-مشكلات التغذية
سوء التغذية يقود إلى نقص في البروتينات والسعرات الحرارية المنتجة للطاقة ونقص فيتاميني a و c والزنك كل ذلك يعيق آليات الشفاء الطبيعي للجروح


5-نقص الأكسجين

يحدث نقص الأكسجين في النسيج المصاب لأسباب متعددة كفرط تقبض الأوعية الدموية في المنطقة المصابة نتيجة لفرط نشاط الخلايا بسبب نقص في حجم الوارد إلى المنطقة المصابة وذلك لأسباب منها نقص حجم الدم , انخفاض درجة الحرارة خاصة في الأطراف البعيدة بالإضافة لشدة الألم المتواصل


6-التنخر النسيجي

ينتج من موت الخلايا أو امتداد الإصابة وتشعبها الذي قد يتسبب في ضرر في نظام الإمداد الدموي للمنطقة.


7-فرط إصابة حواف الجروح

وهذا السبب الذي يؤدي إلى موت الخلايا وتشعب الإصابة إذا لم تتم معالجته بسرعة


8-وجود جرح آخر مرافق

فالمنافسة بين عدة مناطق مصابة على الركائز الأساسية في عملية الشفاء تعيق عملية الشقاء بشكل عام وتؤثر سلبا على كل الجروح.

9-انخفاض درجة الحرارة

لان انخفاضها النسبي في النواحي القاصية للإطراف العلوية أو السفلية مسئول عن تطاول زمن شفاء جروح تلك المناطق



التهـــاب الجـــروح ..

إن التهاب الجرح يعيق ويؤخر شفاء الجرح ويتكون الالتهاب م خلال نمو وتكاثر البكتيريا في أنسجة المنطقة المصابة , وهنا يلزم عدم إغفال علاج الإصابة بمرض الكزاز ( التيتانوس ) أما أعراض التهاب الجرح هي؛-

-ورم المنطقة المصابة او احمرارها
-إحساس بالحرارة
-وجود الألم
-ظهور القيح ( الصديد ) سواء المتجمع تحت الجلد أو النازح من الجرح
-تورم العقد الليمفاوية في منطقة ( التقاء الفخذ بالحوض ) بالنسبة لإصابة الرجل أو في الإبط بالنسبة لإصابة الذراع أو في الرقبة في إصابات الرأس
-خروج إفرازات باللون الأحمر من الجرح دليل على الالتهاب قد انتشر خلال الدورة الليمفاوية


كيفيــة العناية ..

أولا ؛- ( الجـــروح )

-تنظيف الجرح جيدا بمطهر مخفف بالماء الفاتر مثل الديتول أو السافلون




-الضغط على الجرح بقطعة قماش نظيفة لإيقاف النزيف وإذا استمر النزيف بعد مرور عشر دقائق , ارفع الجزء الجروح إلى مستوى أعلى من مستوى القلب
-بعد أن يتوقف النزيف ويكون الجرح نظيفا وجافا ضع عليه كريم الإسعاف الأولي مثل الفيوسيدين
-ضمد الجرح بضمادة أو اثنتين ويجب وضع حافتي الجرح من كلتا جهتي الجرح بحيث يتلاصقان ولا يكونان فوق بعضهما
-يجب المحافظة على الضمادة نظيفة وجافة وتغييرها على الأقل يوم بعد يوم


ثانيا : - ( الكشوط )

أما الكشوط فهي اقل أهمية من الجروح لكنها قد تكون اشد إيلاما بسبب إصابة أطراف أعصاب كثيرة , ويجب تنظيف الكشوط وتغطيتها مثلما نفعل بالجروح لمنع العدوى والالتهاب وتكون العناية بها على النحو التالي:-

-تنظيف الكشط جيدا بمطهر مخفف بالماء الفاتر
-الضغط على الكشط لإيقاف النزيف
-وضع كريم الإسعاف الأولي
-تضميد الكشط بضمادة من الشاش وشريط الإسعاف الأولي




ثالــثا :- الرضوض

تحدث الرضوض – وتسمى أيضا الكدمات – بسبب سقوط الشخص او ارتطامه بقوة تجرح الأنسجة الطرية تحت الجلد مما يسبب إصابة الأوعية الدموية الموجودة تحت الجلد ونزفها خلايا دم حمراء , مما يجعل لون الرضة ضاربا إلى الأرجواني أو الحمرة أو السواد
أثناء شفاء الرضة يمتص الجسم خلايا الدم الحمراء فيصبح لون الجلد اصفر ضاربا إلى الأخضر


وللعناية بالرضوض نتبع ما يلي:-

-ضع كمادة باردة على الكدمة بأسرع وقت ممكن والأفضل خلال 10 دقيقة من الإصابة ويجب ان تظل الكمادة الباردة على الرضة لمدة عشر دقائق مع الضغط عليها في الوقت نفسه ثم كرر وضع الكمادة الباردة عدة مرات في اليوم لمدة 72 ساعة
-بعد ثلاثة أيام من الإصابة ضع كمادات فاترة لمدة 20 دقيقة كل مرة
-أرح المنطقة المصابة وارفعها إلى مستوى أعلى من مستوى القلب إذا أمكن
-لا تضمد الرضوض
-تجنب رطم موضع الإصابة بأي شي


رابــعا :- ( الجــروح المشابهة للثقوب )

قد تكون خفيفة ضحلة كالتي تسببها شظية صغيرة وقد تكون عميقة كالتي يسببها الدوس على مسمار وهذا النوع من الجروح قد يكون مؤلماً جدا ويسبب نزيفا.

وتتم العناية على النحو التالي :

-اترك الجرح ينزف كي ينظف نفسه
-ارفع الشئ الذي سبب الثقب ( إذا كان لازال غائرا في الجلد ) بملقط نظيف معقم وبالإمكان تعقيم الملقط بتعريضه للنار أو عود ثقاب مشتعل
-شبع الجرح بماء مطهر طبي مرتين إلى أربع مرات في اليوم لعدة أيام
-بعد تشبيع الجرح بالماء جففه وضع عليه مرهما مضادا مثل الفيوسيدين




خامســـا ( الحروق )

تحدث الحروق عندما تتعرض خلايا الجلد والعظم الموجود تحت الجلد لحرارة فوق الاحتمال والنار والبخار والحرارة والكهرباء والمواد الكيميائية وأشعة الشمس كلها عوامل يمكن أن تسبب الحروق

وتنقسم الحروق إلى ثلاثة أنواع :-



-حروق الدرجة الأولى :-
يصبح لون الجلد أحمر ومتورما إلا أنه يشفى عادة خلال يوم أو يومين

-حروق الدرجة الثانية:-

يصبح لون الجلد أحمر وفيه نقط وقد يكون ممتلئا بسائل وتصاب طبقتا الجلد الخارجية والسفلية

-حروق الدرجة الثالثة :-

يصبح لون الجلد أسود أو أبيض متشقق ويكون ألم هذا النوع من الحروق أقل من غيره لأن الأعصاب تكون قد تحطمت


وتتم العناية بالحروق كالتالي :-

-أغمر موضع الحرق بالماء البارد ( وليس بالثلج ) إلى أن يخف الألم
-إذا كان الحرق من الدرجة الأولى ضمده لحمايته من التلوث وارفع موضع الحرق إلى مستوى أعلى من مستوى القلب ويمكن إعطاء مخفف للألم مثل البنادول
-إذا كان الحرق من الدرجة الثانية أغمر قطعة قماش في ماء بارد نظيف وأعصرها ثم ضعها على الحرق لمدة ساعة ثم جفف الحرق برفق بقطعة قماش وضمده بضماد لاتلتصق به ولا تحاول فتح الفقاقيع المائية لكي لا تسبب تلوثا ويجب نقل المصاب إلى المستشفى لينال العناية الطبية كما يمكن استخدام مرهم للحروق مثل ( الفلامازين )



-في حالة الإصابة بحروق من الدرجة الثالثة لا تحاول نزع أي ملابس ملتصقة بالجرح وانقل المصاب إلى المستشفى لتلقي العناية الطبية على يد المختصين.


المصدر الاساسي

مجلة     A.S.S.C.I.C.P

​


----------



## نور الدين محمود (22 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ممتاز لك الشكر أخى الفاضل


----------



## kalimooo (22 أغسطس 2009)

مارو بنت الراعي 

اهلا بك في منتدى الثقافة..

وارجو ان تواصلي امدادنا بالمعلومات 

واي مساعدة انا حاضر

انما اتمنى عليكى ان تقرأي

قوانين القسم   

وحتى يكون موضوعك شرعي ولا يحذف

اضع امامك المصدر الاساسي للمعلومات

لان الموضوع اكثر من رائع 

ولكي منك اجمل تقييم

سلام المسيح معك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/announcement.php?f=59


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (22 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي كتير 
ليك ياكليمو


----------



## zezza (22 أغسطس 2009)

ايه الجمال ده كله 
بجد موضوع اكتر من رائع يا مورا 
حقيقى استفد خالص خالص
ربنا معاكى و يباركك يا قمرة


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (24 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي خالص ليك
بس انا اسمي مارو


----------



## girgis2 (27 أغسطس 2009)

:ab4:
:ab4::ab4::ab4:
:ab4:​


----------



## just member (28 أغسطس 2009)

*منتهى الروعة والجمال واحلى تقييم بجد*
*شكرا الك ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*
**​


----------



## happy angel (28 أغسطس 2009)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع راااائع جدااا

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## mero_engel (28 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع متكامل وجميل *
*ميرسي يا مارو فعلا علي المعلومات المهمه*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع حلوو كتيير
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (28 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي علي ردتكم


----------



## lovely dove (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل ومهم ومتكامل 
في حاجات كتير اول مرة اعرفها
ميرسي يامارو 
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## SALVATION (28 أغسطس 2009)

_موضوع فعلا رائع ومتكامل _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## sara A (28 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع يا مارو*
*ميرسى يا قمر على المعلومات المفيدة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## الياس السرياني (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع ضخم ورائع أختي الغالية مارو

ومفيد جداً لكل شخص 

فكل شخص يجب أن يكون عنده ولو فكرة بسيطة عن الجروح 

واسعافاتها الاولية على الاقل.

المسيح يحمي الجميع من الجروح الجسدية والروحية آمين

الرب يبارك فيكِ....


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (29 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي خالص علي ردتكم انتو نورتوني


----------



## white rose (29 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع متكامل

تستحقي عليه تقييم رائع يا مارو

الرب يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (29 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي ليكي ياحببتي


----------



## mr.hima (30 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع هايل وجميل اوي يا مارو 
مرسي *​


----------



## مارو بنت الراعي (30 أغسطس 2009)

ميرسي ليك يامستر هيما


----------

